# HOW TO: Find a place to REFILL or HYDRO TEST your CO2 Tank



## jobber

I've recently got myself a CO2 injection setup. I had to do some research as to where to get the tank refilled with CO2 and if the tank needed a hydro tested. Combing and trolling through the forum, I found a wealth of information. Information provided through posts by CRS_fan, gklaw, 2wheelsx2, and a few others help contribute to this thread.
*
IMPORTANT:** Before you go and refill the CO2 tank, make sure that the tank has been hydro tested to ensure it's safe containment of pressurized gas.

How long is a hydro test good for?
*


gklaw said:


> The steel requires Hydro-Test every 10 years - aluminum eveyr 5 years.


*Where do you located the information on the tank's last hydro test?
*


> The information should be stamped (etched) onto the tank. It should look something similar to the below picture (note the numbers that are indicated by the blue marking). In this example, the numbers 12 and 09 indicates that the last hydro test was done DECEMBER 2009. Add 5 years to this date, and this tank is due for the next hydro test DECEMBER 2014 (if I get it filled
> NOVEMBER 2014, then I can delay the hydro test a few more months )











****************************************************************************************************************************

LOCATIONS FOR CO2 REFILLS AND HYDRO TESTS**(the below list is where most of the BCA members go for refills)***Most of these business are opened Monday to Friday from around 8am - 4pm. Each of these business either will refill the CO2 tank on the spot OR you'll have to trade in your empty tank for a filled tank (exchange tank). Depending on the business, you may need to wait a day or two for refilling so contact the business for further details**
*

Delta:
*
BC Marine Safety Systems Ltd.
1689 Cliveden Avenue​Delta, BC
Tel: 604-278-3221
Website: DBC Marine
**location may be moved to the adjacent warehouse in the future**
**can do hydro test
*

New Westminster:
*
Royal City Fire Safety
633 Twelfth St. (12th St.)
New Westminster, BC
604-998-1601
Website: Royal City Fire Supplies Ltd. - New Westminster - British Columbia
**can do hydro test
*

Coquitlam*:

KMS Tools
110 Woolridge St.
Coquitlam, BC
Tel: 1-800-597-8979
Website:  KMS Tools & Equipment

Bevgas Supply Ltd.
175 Schoolhouse Street
Coquitlam, BC
Tel: 604-529-1445
*

Port Moody:

*AW Fireguard
2906 St. Johns Street
Port Moody, BC
604-461-2323
Website: AW FIREGUARD
*

Abbotsford:
*
Fraser Valley Fire Prevention
Unit 9 - 2345 Windsor Street
Abbotsford, BC
Tel: 604-232-2450
Website: Fraser Valley Fire Protection Ltd. - Abbotsford, BC, Canada -



> *
> **NOTE: The above list are business that are most frequently mentioned and visited by forum members to get refills, this list is not exclusive and as there are many businesses that specialize in fire safety and welding that can provide a refill. If you found a place not mentioned in this post, please reply to this thread with the name of the business, location, phone number, and approximate cost. It'll definitely help add to the wealth of information**
> 
> *


***************************************************************************************************************************

Sources:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/co2-tank-hydro-test-24981/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/20-lbs-co2-tank-23264/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/where-get-co2-fill-ups-19547/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/where-refill-co2-tank-18469/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/co2-refills-3495/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...g-13/co2-system-recomendations-2-tanks-13406/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...-your-pressurized-co2-cylinders-filled-11604/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/refilling-co2-tri-cities-6313/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/how-much-pressurized-co2-5722/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/co2-refill-fyi-2346/http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/where-get-co2-tank-filled-943/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/poll-co2-tank-size-25279/

Additional CO2 related information:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/


----------



## gklaw

You rock Ming 

What I think is really needed is a sticky on "How to Search the Forum" as well that is highly visible to new members.


----------



## jobber

gklaw said:


> You rock Ming
> 
> What I think is really needed is a sticky on "How to Search the Forum" as well that is highly visible to new members.


Been there and done that. Lots of info on the forum, just a matter of whether you can mine for the data 
"How to Search the Forum", oooo....that's a tough one.

Know of any other refill places to add to the list? There has to be a Vancouver one.


----------



## gklaw

There is a welding shop is Surrey on the other side of Patullo. They may charge on the spot if they have the time. They prefer to swap tanks as some has pointed out. Not bad you are steel for steel, that way, you never have to worry about hydro test but you'll never know what tank you get.


----------



## sousvide

There might be another place. Homebrewing places seem have need for CO2. I called this place called BosaGrape Winery supplies and they offer 5lb/5gallon tanks for $128 full. They offer a replacement at $22 + $4.50 hazard fee. It's an exchange so the tanks you get are all hydro-tested - I confirmed this. I haven't used them yet but will probably get the tank from them since...I can't find one somewhere else and I don't really want to buy one online. The tanks are aluminum btw and they're out in Burnaby. 

Mon to Fri 8:30a to 4:30p
Wed 8:30a to 7:00p
Saturday 9:00a to 3:00p
Sunday and Holidays Closed

6908 Palm Avenue
Burnaby, B.C. Canada V5J 4M3

Tel: 604-473-9463


----------



## eternity302

Thought I bump this back up the list!
Richmond DBC Marine Saftey is now in Delta.
So I did a little research as I was trying to fill up my CO2

Pat @ Canadian Aquatics - He does it for $30 plus tax. Drop off, pick up same day or next day as he stated in his thread. That's where I'm getting mine filled as I'm typing.

Second place I found out
$25 + tax

Fraser Valley Fire Hydrant Services
Unit 2135 - 13560 Maycrest Way
Richmond, BC
V6V 2W9
Phone: 604-232-2450
Toll Free: 1-877-270-9236
Email: [email protected]

There's also one more place that is completely unworthy for me to post that charges $65 plus tax.


----------



## spit.fire

I can fill co2 tanks as well for the eastern lower mainland guys
I don't do hydro testing but I can send them out to be tested


----------



## shift

Anyone know of a place in the okanagan? I heard hardcore paintball shutdown


----------



## greenfin

Shift, patronize KMS tools. May be the best price in town ($20? for a 5lb fill, I'd have to check). I think there is someone to fill CO2 6 days a week. Been using them for few years. The more people who go there, the more likely they are to keep offering this service.


----------



## Daryl

In Burnaby there is Acme Fire on Curragh (were I've gone, they filled while I waited; actually I strolled across the street and got a beverage. Tank was filled by the time I walked back!).

There is also a welding supply (burnaby welding supply?) on imperial st.


----------



## dendromad

Anyone know of somewhere in North Vancouver that does tank refills?


----------

